# Baguazhang Applications



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

Yin Yang Baguazhang basic applications of Yin Yang Baguazhang


----------



## GaryR (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice, the Yin guy looks fun to train with, friendly and skilled! Thanks for posting.

G


----------

